# Best auto-install software for upgrading HDD?



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

I've been reading directions at multiple websites on how to do it yourself using MFSTools and it is just TOO damn hard for me. I get lost so easily, so I'd like to buy a auto-install software to do it for me.

The only one that I think does it, is *InstantCake* which costs $19.99, which is worth it for me because it'll save me time and its just plain easier. So is there any other softwares that do what I want, or do you guys think I should buy this?

BTW, if needed, I have a Series2 DT Tivo and plan on getting a Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500GB "ST3500630A", but Im also looking for a more quiet HDD that has AAM.

Also, does InstantCake allow you to use up most of the HDD space? I was reading at the instructions to "do it yourself" and people were mentioning that you can only get up to 137GB per HDD or something.

Thanks in advance!!

EDIT: Can someone PLEASE explain to me how to set a CD-ROM to Primary slave and a HDD to Secondary IDE interface? All this stuff seems kind of confusing to me.

There's a pic that shows the jumper settings, but I cant post them b/c Im new.
But it says:
1. Master or single drive
2. Drive is slave
3. Master with non-ATA compatible slave
4. Cable select
5 Limit Drive capacity

Which one do I set my HDD to if I want secondary master?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is no automated tool that doesn't include the image (which is why you have to pay for it), becasue there is no automatic means to back up your original or otherwise obtain an image, as there are too many variables.

As for drive jumpers and positions

Primary and Secondary refer to which IDE interface, typically called on the mother board as IDE0 and IDE1, or IDE1 and IDE2. Ordinarily your system HDD will connect to Primary, your optical drives to Secondary. Primary may be indicated with a blue connector on the motherboard.

For Master or Slave, it is for the first or second device on a particular IDE BUS (the rules are the same for both). On some drive, like yours appears to be, if you want to connect just one drive to the bus, you use the Master position. Some drives have separate settings for One drive or the Master of two (it is a gived A Slave drive will be one of two. Cable select lets the drive set itself based on cable position, on cables that support it. The end connector will be master/single, the middle will be slave.

To set a drive you set the jumper for master or slave, and connect it to the primary or secondary bus.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

BayArea510 said:


> Also, does InstantCake allow you to use up most of the HDD space? I was reading at the instructions to "do it yourself" and people were mentioning that you can only get up to 137GB per HDD or something.


All versions of InstantCake designed to use the full capacity of drives provided during the "baking" process.

On Series3 units and all Series2 units (standalone and directivo) there is nothing special in doing that - the core operating system uses a kernel that is already equipped to make use of the full capacity of each drive provided (ie, there is no 137GB per drive limitation).

On Series1 units, the software is designed to install a modified kernel to do the same thing, because the default kernel is not equipped to handle more than 137GB of each drive provided.

More information in the offical instructions and release notes (as well as links to the official support discussion).

Lou


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

classicsat said:


> There is no automated tool that doesn't include the image (which is why you have to pay for it), becasue there is no automatic means to back up your original or otherwise obtain an image, as there are too many variables.
> 
> As for drive jumpers and positions
> 
> ...


thanks. I've gotta say, Im really unfamiliar with a lot of the terms/words used in your post, but after reading it a couple of times...

-primary is blue on motherboard, secondary isn't.

Since I want to set my HDD to secondary master, do I select "Master or single drive" or "Master with non-ATA compatible slave"?

Also, do what jumper do I set my CD-Rom to? I havent looked yet, I am assuming there is a "slave" jumper labeled on the CD-Rom?


----------



## kaisjam (May 6, 2007)

BayArea510 said:


> Since I want to set my HDD to secondary master, do I select "Master or single drive" or "Master with non-ATA compatible slave"?


Select "Master or single drive." And you want to plug it into the secondary (non-blue, in your case) port on the motherboard.



BayArea510 said:


> Also, do what jumper do I set my CD-Rom to? I havent looked yet, I am assuming there is a "slave" jumper labeled on the CD-Rom?


Yes... The CD-ROM should look quite similar to your HDD. They may be labelled differently (the most complicated I've seen are the abbreviations MS, SL, and CS silkscreened reeeeally small next to the jumper block).

hth,
Kais


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

thanks "kaisjam"! short and precise!


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

also, I've decided to buy a DB35 HDD, but I see that the 7200RPM version is $4 cheaper than the 7200.2 RPM version, AND it comes with 20gb more. 

what's the difference between the two? Is it just that 7200.2 RPM version is slightly faster? If so, I think im just going to go with the 7200RPM version since it's cheaper and has more HDD space.


----------



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

I too will be upgrading a hard drive to 500GB. i need a working version of TPIP to do so. can someone point me to a freeware iso to do it the manual method ? you can get the images from emule. the 6.2 tivo software is 62small.mfs. i'm not sure what the 6.1 software is called on emule anyone know ? also a good restore from image iso with a good version of tpip for enhanced swap file size ? 

i assume i can put the image on a usb stick and then expand from there. 

thanks


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

dudester said:


> I too will be upgrading a hard drive to 500GB. i need a working version of TPIP to do so. can someone point me to a freeware iso to do it the manual method ? you can get the images from emule. the 6.2 tivo software is 62small.mfs. i'm not sure what the 6.1 software is called on emule anyone know ? also a good restore from image iso with a good version of tpip for enhanced swap file size ?
> 
> i assume i can put the image on a usb stick and then expand from there.
> 
> thanks


The question I would add to your questions, do the OS automatically update? My Tivo runs version 8.?? and I believe 7 added many features. Looks like you are planning to use old software which might make you regret it later.

If the OS will auto update then you may be fine, otherwise, I think it's worth the money to buy the latest greatest???


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Once you image the drive and install it into the TiVo, it will eventually get the latest version, if appropriate for your Tivo (Standalones will, DirecTV Tivos may not). For Standalones, 8.x has more features than 7.x. Yuo have to real choice to which it runs in the end, since it will update to 8.3 ( the latest at the time of this message).

To do it manually, you can have the image on a USB drive.

For 6.x, 6.1 is for the R10, 6.3 for the HR10, 6.2x for the rest of S2-DTiVos.


----------



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

thank you

yes i was aware of the software versions for the directivos. i however do not know the image names for the files on emule. if anyone could fill me in i would greatly appreciate it. 

thank you


----------

